# Ok, first posted boudior.  Don't be too harsh. :-)



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a highschool chum of mine.  Another high school chum let us use his mansion even though you can't really see it here.  (It was amazing.  I love my house, but came home feeling like I lived in a crude lean to after leaving)
Anyhoo, she wanted the works.  It's harder doing boudior for a 45 year old than a 20 year old.  (I can already here the "amens" from the boudior shooters out there).

Anyhoo, I wanted to share these, and see if there is something I can improve on.  (Not skin, she wants it this way).


----------



## keith foster (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like #2,3,4,5 and 6.  You have done a really nice job of posing her in flattering ways and capturing her personality.


In #2 I would like it even better if there was a little less shadow or a softer shadow on the right side of her face.  Even so I like it a lot.

#1 doesn't look like it belongs with the other 5.  It seems awkward somehow and artificial.  Sorry I can't be more specific than that.  It just doesn't grab me like the others did.

Great shots,  I bet your friend was very happy with them!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

keith foster said:


> I really like #2,3,4,5 and 6. You have done a really nice job of posing her in flattering ways and capturing her personality.
> 
> 
> In #2 I would like it even better if there was a little less shadow or a softer shadow on the right side of her face. Even so I like it a lot.
> ...


 
Don't apolgize.  That is what I wanted to know.  Number one is her hubbies favorite outfit.  They were highschool sweethearts and he still remembers her as a cheerleader.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you edit her legs/butt and stomach in the last one?


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2010)

nice job! #2 seems very pink toned to me-


----------



## pcacj (Jan 26, 2010)

2 and 3 look really nice to me.  Not a fan of her hair in any of the other pics.  The last one has potential if she would turn slightly towards the camera or slightly more away, show a big flash of teeth and get the hair pulled back.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I won't be too harsh because I don't know what to say since I don't get this kind of photography. If my wife gave me some shots like this I wouldn't know what to do with them. 

Now, give me a beautiful artsy B&W nude, that I understand


----------



## Big (Jan 26, 2010)

bennielou said:


> It's harder doing boudior for a 45 year old than a 20 year old.


She's 45?!!! :shock:


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 26, 2010)

i dunno wtf is going on with the last pic. Her body looks....... weird ....


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not quite sure how I feel about them, but I can say with full certainty that #4 has to go.


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 27, 2010)

I like that bedroom set from Macy's.


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 27, 2010)

#4 and #5 are my least favourites. The windows are filthy in #5!
But the rest are fun. Hope she enjoys them.


----------



## TiaS (Jan 27, 2010)

1,5, and 6 are good photos but it looks like she is posing, which is a stiff kinda look rather than natural and relaxed. Out of those 3, number 6 is my favorite. I am liking the reflection behind her. I am not a fan of number 4. I think that 2 and 3 area amazing shots. Good job on these.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 27, 2010)

JaimeGibb said:


> Did you edit her legs/butt and stomach in the last one?


 
A bit but not a crazy amount.  I did do some tummy work and a rear raising.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 27, 2010)

Big said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > It's harder doing boudior for a 45 year old than a 20 year old.
> ...


 
Yep, and wanted to look 20 again.  She's kept herself up though.  I didn't have to do a ton.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 27, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> I like that bedroom set from Macy's.


 
It's Cantoni.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 27, 2010)

rubbertree said:


> #4 and #5 are my least favourites. The windows are filthy in #5!
> But the rest are fun. Hope she enjoys them.


 

She's seen these sneaks and really likes them.  I agree about the window.  I didn't notice it at the time and I don't know any way to fix them.  I'm open to any ideas regarding them.  Maybe a blast of Noiseware on the window portion?


----------



## bennielou (Jan 27, 2010)

TiaS said:


> 1,5, and 6 are good photos but it looks like she is posing, which is a stiff kinda look rather than natural and relaxed. Out of those 3, number 6 is my favorite. I am liking the reflection behind her. I am not a fan of number 4. I think that 2 and 3 area amazing shots. Good job on these.


 
Thanks.  I'm definately at the beginning stage of boudior shooting.  I looked at tons of photos and tutorials, but when it came down to it, my head went blank.

Boudior is definately a whole other skill set that I'm going to really have to learn.  It's hard, even with a highschool chum to get them to loosen up.  And I definately haven't mastered the art of direction in this area.  (I'm more of a PJ shooter.)

But I'll try to keep learning.  I want to thank everyone for the feedback!  It helps!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 27, 2010)

transformed said:


> nice job! #2 seems very pink toned to me-


 
Thanks.  Let me see if I can throw a bit of blue in to even things out.


----------

